# uno script per l'autospegnimento

## bi-andrea

Ciao a tutti, volevo impostare uno script dove a un'ora precisa si autospegne come se digitassi poweroff, poi caricarlo al boot così all'ora prefissata si spegne anche se non sno lì davanti.

come si può scrivere uno script del genere?

----------

## gutter

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, volevo impostare uno script dove a un'ora precisa si autospegne come se digitassi poweroff, poi caricarlo al boot così all'ora prefissata si spegne anche se non sno lì davanti.
> 
> come si può scrivere uno script del genere?

 

Il comando shutdown ha la possibilità di fare ciò. Leggi la man page   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

una soluzione abbastanza semplice potrebbe essere un cron-job fissato ad un ora precisa.

----------

## djinnZ

vedo con piacere che siete sempre alle solite...

  :Wink:    :Confused:    :Confused:    :Idea:    :Shocked:    :Cool:    :Question:  

ma visto che sono rancoroso non spiego   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  come al solito...

----------

## doom555

Credo che usare cron sia la soluzione migliore.... 

Invece la mia soluzione barbara che utilizzo in alcune situazioni in cui ho bisogno de spegnere il computer dopo un determinato periodo di tempo, ad esempio dopo un ora (3600 secondi) è:

```
# sleep 3600 ; init 0
```

(forse usare shutdown e passargli il corretto parametro di tempo sarebbe più appropriato  :Laughing:  )

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vedo con piacere che siete sempre alle solite...
> 
>               
> 
> ma visto che sono rancoroso non spiego     come al solito...

 

standing ovation  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

mah...

perchè sono tutti fissati con codesto cron? Mi domando solo questo.

----------

## doom555

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mah...
> 
> perchè sono tutti fissati con codesto cron? Mi domando solo questo.

 

Cosa c'è di male nell'utilizzare cron? è una soluzione generica per poter eseguire un comando ad un determinato orario o a determinati intervalli!

L'alternativa è eseguire all'avvio shutdown -h ORARIO, ad esempio:

```
# shutdown -h 13:06
```

----------

## djinnZ

Perché c'è già il demone dell'ACPI in esecuzione, fatto apposta per queste cose.

E non aggiungo altro perché sono rancoroso.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## doom555

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Perché c'è già il demone dell'ACPI in esecuzione, fatto apposta per queste cose.
> 
> E non aggiungo altro perché sono rancoroso. 

 

In pratica come potrei spegnere il computer ad un determinato orario utlizzando ACPID?

 *man acpid wrote:*   

> acpid  is  designed to notify user-space programs of ACPI events

 

Lo scorrere del tempo non è un evento ACPI! O sbaglio?

----------

## djinnZ

Si e no.

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/alarm.html

Non funziona sempre ma sul vecchio pc mi andava. Ovviamente non mi ricordo quale era l'evento in risposta da configurare in /etc/acpi.

----------

